# Hi from Reno/Tahoe



## a7 (May 16, 2008)

Hi my name is Andrew and I'm an audioholic. I hope I'm in the right place. I haven't been sober in a long time and, well... I don't want to be. 

I'm up in the Reno/Tahoe area and I'm trying to improve as a writer. I'll be starting EIS classes shortly. Hopefully, with a little luck and a lot of hard work, I'll have something worth sharing here.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 16, 2008)

Hi Andrew and welcome to VI ! We're all audioholics so you've come to the right place. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 16, 2008)

Hi Andrew, welcome to VI. 

I was in San Fran last year and wanted to go to Tahoe. Didnt quite get there, but it looks exceedingly beautiful.


----------



## a7 (May 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Reno's a pretty good spot to be if you enjoy the great outdoors.

Andrew


----------

